# I could use your help... Spearfishing video.



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey PFFers, I just got a weekend job taking promotional videos for UWF. Marketting coordinator wants to get footage of some of the things that sport clubs and outdoor adventures do. I'm not an experienced photographer, as you will notice, but I'm very involved in the outdoor recreation department and I'm always wearing a gopro like its a fashion item :yes:. I'm big into the UWF Scuba Club so I suggested that we document diving and spearfishing with the club. (best job ever, btw). This one documents a beginner spearfishing trip that the UWF Scuba club hosted. 

*I could use your help generating a little more traffic on the UWF youtube channel. If you have a chance, like it, subscribe, or leave a comment or something.* They don't have a huge fan-base, so my goal over the next few months is to double the viewership.:thumbsup:






Report: Met at MBT at 7am. Got tanks filled and proceeded into the classroom for a speargun safety brief by instructor/scuba club secretary Mike Day and Captain Dalton Kennedy. Then over to the boat to a boating safety brief. First dive, I'm the first one down and pop a nice sized snapper, after a brief fight, he pulls off. I keep looking and find another decent sized one. It turns out the one I shot escaped me, then was shot again by another experienced spearo. Pulled off of his spear and then was shot AGAIN by the rookie spearo :surrender:. After being shot 3 times, he turned out to be the biggest on the boat and won the newbie $30 and all the pride. Second dive we got some nice flounder and a black snapper. Special thanks to Dalton and Due South Custom Charters and MBT divers for hosting us.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Nice job. Looks like you guys had a lot of fun. Pc barge? ...we didn't see that many snapper on it Sunday. ....but tug heron paid off with some nice 15 pounders....and a couple aggressive 8 ft bull sharks ....that each left with a headache:whistling: No video though ...just a hunting trip.:thumbsup:


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm not sure what the wreck was. I believe it was in 82 feet to the sand. Mike said it was one of the biggest bull sharks he had ever seen, which is why he told me to go up. Fine with me!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Very nice video man!
Looks like you guys had a great time.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

coolbluestreak said:


> Very nice video man!
> Looks like you guys had a great time.


thx coolblue. I'm sure we hooked a couple newbies on the sport.

Likewise, I always watch and enjoy your vids. Hope to shoot some fishies with you one of these days.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Good video man. We hope to put a few in the boat tomorrow if the weather allows.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

aquatic argobull said:


> thx coolblue. I'm sure we hooked a couple newbies on the sport.
> 
> Likewise, I always watch and enjoy your vids. Hope to shoot some fishies with you one of these days.


Their life is over as they know it. 

Yeah man, I love to meet new ppl. 
Maybe someday I'll even get my boat back and be able to take ppl along?...
You need to get up with Brandon(Millertime), 90% of the time my diving is off of his awesome 
boat(s).


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Liked it and commented (says pending approval). Great video!

Next time your out with Dalton, call him Mad Monkey. Trust me, he'll crack a smile. He might even tell you th Kung Foo Fighting Aj story about some Detroit Yankee on his first dive and....ahh nevermind. See if he'll tell you. 

And am I the only one that calls Mike Day Mini-Me Dalton? No one else see that?

Again, great vid man!


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Sweet video. Liked it and subscribed to your channel.



coolbluestreak said:


> Their life is over as they know it.
> 
> Yeah man, I love to meet new ppl.
> Maybe someday I'll even get my boat back and be able to take ppl along?...
> ...


Thanks for the kind words but i don't know if you will ever get your boat back. I think it is just a secret ploy to not have have to captain us on out on a dive trip  

Aquatic argobull even though Jeremy has already invited you out on my boat i just want to say you are more than welcome anytime we have room. I think we have already talked before. Just can't remember right now. Too early.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> I think it is just a secret ploy to not have have to captain us on out on a dive trip


Oh no, I've been had!


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words and video likes. Its my first video for UWF Recreation and thanks to the forum, it already has more views than 200 of their 207 videos. 



> Liked it and commented (says pending approval). Great video!


Appreciate it. I mentioned it might be a good idea to screen the comments so we don't get any freediver youtube trolls posting nasty things on it and making UWF look bad.


----------

